# My Peppermill



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This is my first attempt at making a Pepper mill. It turned out ok, but the next one will be a little different.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Very cool !!!


Troy


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good deal, Congrats on the first. What kind of chuck are you using?


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

nice peppermill


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Super !!!!, Pro...like the sequence of pix from the raw material to the finished product.. Also like the 'lighthouse' theme'....:wink: 

Hard to believe that this one is your 'first time out of the chute'..LOL.. Ya almost got me inspired to give it a shot....but not quite...sad_smiles 

Congrats......jim:wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looking good there Mark. Now make another one just like it for sea salt.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys



bill said:


> Good deal, Congrats on the first. What kind of chuck are you using?


I have the Baracuda csc500 micro chuck system


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, that is nice!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool! What kind of limb is is that?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I was going to ask the same thing...what type of wood is that? Great looking project! gb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mesquite from the Possum Kingdom dam, I have a friend that works there.


----------

